# Swap in Off topic



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

For those of you with 100 posts we are having a candy swap in Off topic. Vicki


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Is chocolate involved? :biggrin I could post a few more times real quick if it is. :rofl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

am sure it is


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, alrighty....this post and one more and I should be in. What an awful tease you are Vicki....tempting us with candy and chocolate out here to get us in there. Naughty, naughty!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I knew there were a few right on the edge of 100 posts  It will be worth it just for Barbs candy, now if we can get Bernice to make fudge!!! Vicki


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

What?? there is more than just this that I see? Crazy! And chocolate-mmmm. I just need to ask MORE questions!!


----------

